# new commute frame suggestions



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

My beloved steel Pearson is nearing the end of its working life. I've been running the mid-70's frame for ~8-9 years fixed as a commuter in London and Dallas. It's yellow and brown in the colours of the shoppe's cross team back in the day fitted with a Rivendell moustache bar...

The bottom part of the headtube where the headset / quill stem cup sits is hollowed out - it's shimmed for now with a can of red bull which should last a while - but it's a temporary fix.

So that's the bad news. The good news is that I get to put together a new commuter and I've got some time to think about what I want.

Am looking at a steel touring frame with horizontal drop-outs so I can run fixed gear single speed for commuting but have the option (and comfort) of a touring bike that can fit mud guards. I'll probably start piecing it together over the next few months.

If you could build up your dream singlespeed / fixed commuter what frame would it be? what parts? what hubs/wheels? dynamo?

Bob Jackson is at the top of my list at the moment along with a brake set up from Paul. The moustache bar will remain the commuting bar of choice. Have also thought outside the box - maybe a 29er mtb SS fixed...


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

M.J. said:


> If you could build up your dream singlespeed / fixed commuter what frame would it be? what parts? what hubs/wheels? dynamo?


This is it









Some key components: Brooks B67, Schwalbe Marathon tires, Nuvinci N360 variable speed rear hub (blows the fixed part, but I love this hub), Shimano front hub dynamo, Lumatech IQ CYO RT front light, Shimano roller brakes. I love the look of the mustache bars and tried some briefly but went back to the standard uprights.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

I like that bike. But it looks slow and heavy. Not in a bad way - just not in my way. I have hills, some offroad, and the need for speed... If I could get a shopper that bike is close to what I'd be after! I would need a basket for beer. It's very nice indeed.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Have a look at the Shoater Plus from Scottish builder, Shand Cycles.



> …the rear triangle features adjustable rocker dropouts (with interchangeable inserts) for use with disc brakes and Rolhoff Speedhub, Shimano Alfine or singlespeed drivetrains.
> 
> Additional rocker inserts can be provided for use with traditional derailleurs if you're looking for maximum drivetrain flexibility.


If you can put up with using a tensioner when you switch to single-speed, at the other end of the pricing spectrum, coming in at £176, is the Ribble Winter/Audax 525 frame. 

As my rainy day commuter, I have six months and 1,000 miles on the aluminum version and am nothing but pleased. It's just a delightful frame. I almost, almost, wish for rain. 

Using the Deda Black Rain Audax fork with mudguard eyelets and 57mm brakes, it runs 28mm Conti 4-Seasons with mudguards in the front. In the back, 25mm with mudguards fits right off the peg, but using Reacharound Fender Brackets I'm running a 28 there too.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Since you said a dream set up, I would go with a custom Mercian.

Mercian Cycles - Custom Cycle Frames & Cycle Shop

I also ride fixed/SS exclusively, and would love to get my hands on one of these frames. Price is great for a custom as well.

I would want ~38 tire clearance with regular road caliper brakes. Maybe a Paul Racer centerpull brake set up. 

I would forego the MTB route. I have set up various MTB's for road, but they just felt slow. Getting back on a proper road bike, it felt like riding a concord jet.

For right now, my commuting/road ride frame is a Wabi. Frames are fairly cheap but well-made with Reynolds 631 tubing. I also just put a deposit down on a Black Mountain Cycles frame. Has horizontal drops, fender mounts, and good geo for touring.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

M.J. said:


> I like that bike. But it looks slow and heavy. Not in a bad way - just not in my way. I have hills, some offroad, and the need for speed... If I could get a shopper that bike is close to what I'd be after! I would need a basket for beer. It's very nice indeed.


Certainly no speed demon though not bad. Remember, it's not about the bike  The beer basket rack slips on to the frame (click the link—photo in header) which I highly recommend over handlebar/fork mounts. Rear rack easily carries a bit over 100 lbs of... whatever.

And if you're really in to beer and biking: Cycle Chic®: Bicycles, Beers and 'Hygge'. Welcome to Ølsnedkeren.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

All City Nature Boy


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

I have just built a commuter around the Gunnar Sport frame. I have only done a few rides but it rides wonderfully. Have 28 mm tubeless tires (Hutchison Secteurs), Velo Orange Grand Cru brakes, 10 speed Campy stuff mostly from previous builds. Waterford steel fork.
Sport ? The Miles Bring Smiles!


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

Gunnar Sport is a fantastic frame. Looks like you went for the steel fork too - good call!
Put some cable covers on to protect that pretty orange paint - on my Gunnar the cables rub the head tube.


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

ibeamcarver said:


> Gunnar Sport is a fantastic frame. Looks like you went for the steel fork too - good call!
> Put some cable covers on to protect that pretty orange paint - on my Gunnar the cables rub the head tube.


Yes, went with the Waterford fork. I have some clear protectors on the head tube, hadn't thought about cable covers. Any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Are you in England or the US? If England, I would lean toward a Bob Jackson or Mercian. I bought a BJ World Tour direct from the factory (off the peg) and it has been a great bike, but has a stiff ride unless you use wide tires or ride with a touring load. It has mounts for front and back canti brakes, fenders and racks. Altho BJ says it takes tires up 32 mm, mine now has 35 mm tires on it and I am pretty sure that 38s would fit as well. BJ has a wide range of color and decal choices, so you can really personalize the appearance. The BJ Audax model might be a better choice if you don't plan to tour or carry heavy loads, but I prefer canti brakes and it is designed for mid-reach calipers.

The Mercian King of Mercia or Audax models are similar choices, but I think that Mercians are all fully custom and thus more expensive. If not pinching pennies, I would probably choose a Mercian because they seem a little higher quality than BJ.

If in the US, the Gunnar Sport or Crosshairs would be great options. I also have a Gunnar Sport but wish that it was a Crosshairs, again for the canti brakes. My Sport just doesn't stop well with Tektro mid-reach brakes and Koolstop pads. It is a much stiffer riding frame than I expected, so I am running larger tires (28s) than I had planned to. 

Some other bikes worth considering include the Soma ES, Saga or Doublecross; the Soma-Rivendell San Marco; the All City Space Horse. A friend of mine has a Space Horse and I love that bike.


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> If in the US, the Gunnar Sport or Crosshairs would be great options. I also have a Gunnar Sport but wish that it was a Crosshairs, again for the canti brakes. My Sport just doesn't stop well with Tektro mid-reach brakes and Koolstop pads. It is a much stiffer riding frame than I expected, so I am running larger tires (28s) than I had planned to.


Regarding brakes on the Gunnar, I installed Velo Orange Grand Cru brakes on this frame. My previous commuter build had some Shimano long reach, and the were not great either. The Grand Cru's are better stoppers, feel very solid.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

tarwheel2 said:


> Some other bikes worth considering include the Soma ES, Saga or Doublecross; the Soma-Rivendell San Marco; the All City Space Horse. A friend of mine has a Space Horse and I love that bike.


OP said he wants horizontal dropouts... thus why I suggested the Nature Boy. Space Horse is a great commuter too, no doubt! I love the All City offerings.


----------

